# Which Felt bike to choose?



## Madeirafelt (Apr 3, 2014)

I've been reading through all the Felt info I can find. How do I choose the one for my riding? I ride 40-50+ miles a week on the road. I'm not a racer but I would like a bike to make riding more enjoyable. I've been riding a Z85 for 2 years now and I'd like something more advanced. Any help would be great.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

How about a carbon z series like a Z5 or Z4. I am guessing you like the geometry and just looking for a better ride quality. I just upgraded to an F2 and it's a great bike. The thing to point out here is my other bike is an aluminum F75 like your Z85. The carbon bike everything else being equal forgives a lot of road buzz you would feel with aluminum. Certainly budget plays a part here but even Felts entry carbon is better than most competitors entry and you already know about Felt quality and the small details found on a Felt bike.


----------



## Madeirafelt (Apr 3, 2014)

I wish there was an easy way to compare their bikes side by side. Sure money plays into it. If bike "A" is $2200 and bike "B" is $2400,is the $200 bucks worth the difference? Do you get say $300 in upgrades for $200?? I' hate to spend $2200 when for a few bucks more you can get a better bike.


----------



## RobbV (Nov 14, 2013)

It's very easy to compare the bikes side by side, all the specs are on the Felt website. Visit the Felt dealers in your area and they can help with sorting things out and getting you on what fits your needs. Finding the right Felt dealer/lbs is also an important part of the buying experience. As far as the $$ goes, to get more you pay more. The bike world works the same as the rest of the world. You can sometimes find a good deal on last years model.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Madeirafelt said:


> I've been reading through all the Felt info I can find. How do I choose the one for my riding? I ride 40-50+ miles a week on the road. I'm not a racer but I would like a bike to make riding more enjoyable. I've been riding a Z85 for 2 years now and I'd like something more advanced. Any help would be great.


check out the 2014 Z4. Find a dealer that has a Z carbon bike in your size. The Z has won Olympic Gold and has been raced in Tour de France stages and Spring classics like Milan San Remo.

If you want a more aggressive position or enjoy pushing the pace and challenging yourself the Z can be set up very aggressive.

If you simply want something new, the AR also has an option in a similar price range as the Z bikes but nothing beats the value of the Z4 below $4000.

-SD


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm in somewhat the same boat and have decided on a Z3, I think. I rode a Z4 yesterday and the difference between the two is components and wheels. I have been riding Shimano's STI since shortly after they let that horse out of the barn and did not like the SRAM Avid that comes on the Z4. But that's me and what I like. The stock wheels for the Z4, Mavic CXP 22, are what I have on my commuter so they are nothing fancy but work fine. 

But the frames are the same between the Z3 and Z4, and maybe the Z5. What has me leaning Z3 is the new Ultegra is amazingly smooth shifting up front and about as high quality as any non-racer, and many racers for that matter, really need. Eddy Mercx never had it so good. The Z3 frame is also the same this year as last, so I'm trying to decide between Ultegra 6800 (this year's) or 6700 (2013 and several hun dred dollars less) or a 2012 with the older frame design but with Di2. My wife governed budget seems to be $3k.

You may want to wait a bit because I've been told the 2015 Shimano 105 is due out soon, and who knows what it will end up on. Maybe the Z4 and that would make for a heck of a bike at around $2200, which is $100 more than it goes for at my lbs.

Edit: as you may see from a more recent post, I ended up buying an F2 frame that will come with F4 components.


----------



## Packer Fan (Apr 2, 2014)

The z5 is the same frame with 105 Groupset. For what you describe, why pay more? If you are not racing, the 105 works great


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

RobbV said:


> Visit the Felt dealers in your area and they can help with sorting things out and getting you on what fits your needs. Finding the right Felt dealer/lbs is also an important part of the buying experience.


I can't agree more with this, and as of yesterday, I'm the proud new owner of a Felt F4/F2 hybrid. I'm calling it that because I went to the shop to buy an F4 but they couldn't find one in my size from their supplier. So the shop bought an F2 in my size and a smaller F4 and they will be swapping components, for the same price. 

I will add that I started shopping really wanting a Trek Domane 5.2, but I wasn't so impressed as I thought I would be when I rode it. Having been riding a 2009 F4SL I built for my son, and with my wife riding a Z4, and the shop she bought from having opened a location in my neighborhood, I paid a visit. 

After riding the Z4, thinking I would be buying a Z3 (same frame as 4 but primarily with Ultegra) I stopped by while riding the F4SL and talked about what I liked about that bike, which was a lot. The shop owner suggested an F4, and there you go. I won't have it until next week, but I can hold out. Price didn't go up for the F2 frame and I was out the door for $2,999.99, a penny under my wife's price limit!

So, good bike, good shop, good deal, and a happy wife, which means a happy life!


----------



## dd123 (Sep 14, 2012)

Madeirafelt said:


> I've been reading through all the Felt info I can find. How do I choose the one for my riding? I ride 40-50+ miles a week on the road. I'm not a racer but I would like a bike to make riding more enjoyable. I've been riding a Z85 for 2 years now and I'd like something more advanced. Any help would be great.


From what I have seen so far, per my experience, 2014 Felt z5 gives you the best bang for money. RP at: 1699 but usually available with usually 10-15% off RP.

If you are happy with z85, you'd be very happy with z5.

I am in the same boat and deciding about z5.

Good Luck and Enjoy!!


----------



## gdherrera (Apr 19, 2014)

if you can wait and save the money the 2015 Felt Z2 disc will be a huge upgrade but still with a nice relaxed road bike. I love my 2013 F65x disc and my 2014 AR1, and 2013 AR4 are going for cheap seen them as low as $1500 new.


----------

